# Atr?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Amateur to ride, as opposed to a professional rider.

There are also other designations like AOTR (amateur owner to ride).

Plus there are designations that mean adult to ride as opposed to junior classes, but those are usually designated as senior classes.


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

Cool, thanks!


----------

